# New interesting tamper



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

https://www.thegreatleveller.com.au/test/product

Thoughts?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some incidental comments here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18365-The-uneven-tamp


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

" Traditional tampers rely on the hand of the barrister to level the dispensed coffee"

Now I know where I am going wrong. At $90 its considerably cheaper than paying a lawyer to tamp your coffee. 

Seriously though, it seems perfectly logical and a great idea. So why has it not been invented before. Surely there must be a catch?

I guess its no good for nutating though?


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Isn't that going to be very specific to a basket size and dose? Unless the ridge height is adjustable.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

frandavi99 said:


> Isn't that going to be very specific to a basket size and dose? Unless the ridge height is adjustable.


No more than any other tamper


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

frandavi99 said:


> Isn't that going to be very specific to a basket size and dose? Unless the ridge height is adjustable.


It would appear that the base extends down from the handle in the same way a dynametric tamper does


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks interesting but wouldn't this prevent nutation ?

I think David Bondy should buy one for his vast collection and do a review for us!


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> It would appear that the base extends down from the handle in the same way a dynametric tamper does


So you still control pressure it just keeps it level? That would make a lot more sense than my first interpretation!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

TonyW said:


> " Traditional tampers rely on the hand of the barrister to level the dispensed coffee"
> 
> Now I know where I am going wrong. At $90 its considerably cheaper than paying a lawyer to tamp your coffee.
> 
> ...


Ugh. If they dont know the difference between a barrister and a barista what chance do they have of selling coffee gear?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Ugh. If they dont know the difference between a barrister and a barista what chance do they have of selling coffee gear?


One is a LOT more expensive than the other.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> I think David Bondy should buy one for his vast collection and do a review for us!


Sorry Cam. I've been banned from buying any more tampers.

I must also add though, by way of mitigation, that (unlike some here!) I do not have a vast collection of cups or milk pitchers but a mere eight tampers (plus a couple of specials made for the Portaspresso and Handpresso).

;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Your allowed two more Mr B...

Then intervention occurs....


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> It would appear that the base extends down from the handle in the same way a dynametric tamper does


Yep CC, it looks like there is a rim that stays on the top of the basket to keep it level and an inner piston that tamps the coffee.

Not sure how easy it would be to see how far the piston has compressed the coffee though, the way a conventional tamper piston gives you a visual guide as to how much headroom you're going to have in the basket. Probably not an issue if you've dosed correctly though.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

From my own perspective, my issue has always been how much pressure to put down when tamping, so a few months ago I bought an Espro calibrated tamper and since then get much more consistent results than I did before. I have never had a problem with getting the coffee level . Firstly I spread the coffee evenly across the basket with my finger, then press the tamper in until it clicks. I always use 16g and I can see if the coffee is level as the top edge of the tamper will be flush with the top of the basket thus acting as a visual reference point. Then a quick polish then job done. Does this tamper click to indicate that you have tamped at the correct pressure? I couldn't see anything in the blurb?????


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There's isn't a 'correct' pressure. It's consistency that's important.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your allowed two more Mr B...
> 
> Then intervention occurs....


Does that mean I'm allowed another five then Martin?









The thing I see with this particular item is that there are plenty of tamping stands available that will hold your portafilter level all at varying prices from around £12 - the Tiamo tamping mat which has a shaped cutaway on the part that drops over the edge of the bench to the ECM tamping stand at £49.95 from BB all of which allow you to use your tamper of choice, and if your portafilter is level there really is no excuse for not being able to do a level tamp- just use your fingertips to gauge how leve the tamper is in respect to the basket, they are after all one of the most sensitive devices in the world.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have my eye on some larger Bodum Pavina thermal glasses. I have the small ones for espresso, but the larger ones would be great for cappo's. And they look so classy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes u can have 5 more if wish you .......

Personally I just tamp with the basket on a table, this and fingers on edge keep it level

Then it goes into whatever unsprung PF I use

Amount of Pressure paf, I've said it before , with most conventional grinders it really doesn't make a huge amount of difference between 5 lbs and 50 lbs .

Nutating seals edges I'll give you that , but that's not about pressure it's about how you are applying it ...

It ( tamping pressure ) may seem like it effects the time of your extractions but it's more likely down to variances in grind , distribution and then how you are compacting them rather than difference of 5lbs . Plus having actually something decent that fits the basket Ure using

It might do the tamp thing ( with a conventional grinder ) again but refract them results and see the difference between 5 and 30lbs makes

People would be better off inventing a magic machine that evenly distributes grinds into a of flat and smooth ...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Another gimmick, i don't see the point, as Charlie say use your fingers round the rim to get it level.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes u can have 5 more if wish you .......
> 
> Personally I just tamp with the basket on a table, this and fingers on edge keep it level
> 
> ...


Don't La Marzocco - The Swift and Swift Vulcano and the Sage Oracle already purport to do this already?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Charlie ha always been an advocate of fingering the rim, and why not?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I might buy a job lot of spirit level stickers like they have on camera tripods and glue them onto Motta tampers from Cream Supplies and mark up the price. Sure there's a market for it. BubbleTamp coming to a gullible home barista near you soon!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Charlie ha always been an advocate of fingering the rim, and why not?


The male of the species being the exception to that rule of course.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

michaelg said:


> I might buy a job lot of spirit level stickers like they have on camera tripods and glue them onto Motta tampers from Cream Supplies and mark up the price. Sure there's a market for it. BubbleTamp coming to a gullible home barista near you soon!


I've seen and heard far worse ideas peddled to gullible people.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Another step, spirit level on your PF, sure you can get a mini one, or even better mini laser level.....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I really dont think this is as much of an idea for gullible people as suggested (maybe I'm just gullible).

In a commercial environment such a tool could eliminate tamping errors which come about from trying to work too quickly. It's also a much more valuable learning tool than something like an Espro which IMHO causes you to focus on a specific variable which is simply un-needed. I'm not quite aure how much something like this would help you learn, but from ops on the net it sounds like it does what its advertised to.

Personally I tamp with fingers on the rim and very carefully, but its still difficult to get it perfect. The biggest problem I see with this tamper is that according to reports it gets a bit gunked up.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> I really dont think this is as much of an idea for gullible people as suggested (maybe I'm just gullible).
> 
> In a commercial environment such a tool could eliminate tamping errors which come about from trying to work too quickly. It's also a much more valuable learning tool than something like an Espro which IMHO causes you to focus on a specific variable which is simply un-needed. I'm not quite aure how much something like this would help you learn, but from ops on the net it sounds like it does what its advertised to.
> 
> Personally I tamp with fingers on the rim and very carefully, but its still difficult to get it perfect. The biggest problem I see with this tamper is that according to reports it gets a bit gunked up.


If you don't have your portafilter held level to start with even this tamper will give you an uneven tamp in the basket.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> Looks interesting but wouldn't this prevent nutation ?
> 
> I think David Bondy should buy one for his vast collection and do a review for us!


99% of shops won't nutate


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> If you don't have your portafilter held level to start with even this tamper will give you an uneven tamp in the basket.


I dont think thats right?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I dont think thats right?


Neither do I, it will always tamp level


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

hmm I need to revisualise this.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The piston thing always moves perpendicular to the cover which will be level with the pf


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

In general I think the premise of it is sound and for those with many tampers a nutate with a trap convex then the tamp itself with this (if it reaches the sides of the basket) would be ideal. Would all depend on a)The price and b)if it fits flush with all portafilter/basket combinations.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Charliej said:


> If you don't have your portafilter held level to start with even this tamper will give you an uneven tamp in the basket.


In my experience getting a level tamp has little to do with the PF being level (I almost always use a naked PF, rested on a level surface) but having to apply the pressure perfectly even for the entire tamp.

It's surprising how easy it is to be out by a small amount, even when you think you have your tamp just right.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

michaelg said:


> In general I think the premise of it is sound and for those with many tampers a nutate with a trap convex then the tamp itself with this (if it reaches the sides of the basket) would be ideal. Would all depend on a)The price and b)if it fits flush with all portafilter/basket combinations.


Price is listed on the site, AUS$90 IIRC.

That works out at £50 at today's exchange rate on xe.com

so £10 VAT, somewhere in the £10-15 pound area for delivery, £8-10 for the courier to do the customs and excise work


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Price is listed on the site, AUS$90 IIRC.


It doesn't even come with matt pergers name or face on it , what a rip off ....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Price is listed on the site, AUS$90 IIRC.
> 
> That works out at £50 at today's exchange rate on xe.com
> 
> so £10 VAT, somewhere in the £10-15 pound area for delivery, £8-10 for the courier to do the customs and excise work


No duty I don't think, so you would have to pay VAT and delivery but that would be it. So a landed cost of around £65-70


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> 99% of shops won't nutate


Nine out of tens cats do tho....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

With a bit of practice you can save yourself the £65-70 anyway. I guess whether it will deliver a level tamp when the portafilter isn't level is down to whether or not there is any play in the mechanism and if it will stand the test of time and not become slack.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I really think this one, the espro one and the tamper that provides the pressure back numerically are very valuable tools for newbies and will help them undestand a lot in their dustribution and tamping process and will certainly help them to improve it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

charris said:


> I really think this one, the espro one and the tamper that provides the pressure back numerically are very valuable tools for newbies and will help them undestand a lot in their dustribution and tamping process and will certainly help them to improve it.


Personally I think the calibrated and electronic tampers simply aren't worth the money, tamp force is simply one of the things to experiment with in the process, and learning this via muscle memory a 'consistent' tamp is easily done. I am just relying on personal experience here, but the important thing to remember here is consistency.

If you level is wrong its wrong, and worse if you try and correct an uneven tamp by pressing more on one side you will certainly create channeling and a very bad shot (done this enough to know). Your initial press HAS to be level, something that is much easier said than done. It is by all means possible to get this right by muscle memory, but if you are even out my a mm one time in 10 you are going to get a sub-standard shot. If you are a few lbs more or less it affects your shot much less, in my experience.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I cant agree, I think they make you overthink the act of tamping and tamp way too hard. Plus for the same cost you can have a nicer standard tamper.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I think paying £75 for an espro is complete madness and we need to stop perpetuating the 30lb myth.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I think paying £75 for an espro is complete madness and we need to stop perpetuating the 30lb myth.


I did that no tamp thread too.

Gonna try three tamp pressure s again with the hausgrind and refract each one to see what it does...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nine out of tens cats do tho....


Imagine a shop with 2/3/4 staff.

''Who changed the grind setting this was perfectly dialled in!?!?''


----------

